# Reefs



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Anyone here keep reefs? If so what are you keeping and what is your favorite coral/corals? Also what is your favorite reef safe fish?

Im keeping everything from palys/ mushrooms/ zoas to acros/ birdsnest/ and other stonys. I personally like all my corals and cant decide which one is my favorite. Maybe my neon green tip torch, Dfs super blue tenuis, super man chalice, or my neon green pavona. I honestly cant pick between 30-40 different corals. My favorite reef fish is my tail spot blenny, and my leopard wrasses (ornate and meleagris).

Now how about you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes,
I keep All sorts.
It would be difficult to make a choice but if I had to.
Platygyra lamellina & Cryptocentrus\Alpheus pairs.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya goby pistol shrimp pairs are cool. I had a pair for around 4 years, i think my pistol passed. Cuz no more clicking and the goby has been moving a lot. But you never know with these dudes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Anyone else? There cant just be two people that keep reefs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AndrewM21 (Mar 4, 2012)

I haven't had many fish species, but my favorite up to this point is my six-line wrasse. 

My absolute favorite as far as corals go would be Lord acans;


----------



## Old Salty (Sep 11, 2014)

I kept a 125 gal reef with 75 gal sump for several years. I loved my SPS and Squamosa Clam. As well as some LPS favs. Fish were minimal as they should be in a reef. 1 Yellow Tang, 2 oscellaris clown, a couple blue damsel, another clown hosted to a large tentacle anemone. It was a very nice tank.


----------

